# Benson's Vertical engine



## MrTin (Mar 31, 2016)

Good old ebay.  I just found a job lot of Model Engineer mags. for a tenner which happens to include all but one article on building the above Anthony Mount engine design and the one remaining already came today in a trio from the same source.  Now, every issue, apart from Mr. Mount's write up of how-to, has drawings for the bits he's describing, thereby saving the cost of drawings.  So, I only have to pay for the castings.
AND, when the model's done, I can resell the mags back on the 'bay!

Happy old Hector, I am.

Doesn't hurt to save a few bob when one can.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 31, 2016)

Save even more money and don't buy the castings, its easy enough to make from barstock and you can also make it larger or smaller, I went for 1.5 x size

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=16229

Or you could have bought his book for under a tenner and got several other sets of drawings too


----------



## MrTin (Apr 1, 2016)

I'd no wish to make it even bigger!  I don't have a milling machine. I read your article on the bigger one, but that would be way beyond my facilities.

I didn't realise that the book contained drawings.  If that's the case, why would you buy separate drawings in the first place for £26?

By getting the MEs I also get vast amounts of useful stuff concerning other subjects. Always a good read.

But you're quite right about not buying castings.  I could fabricate most of this model, apart, perhaps from the cylinder.  I'll see about that when the magazines arrive.

Cheers,
Martin


----------

